# Khaki Field Manual with H50 Manual?



## jakemorgan (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello,

Uncrate has listed for sale a special edition of the manual wind Khaki Field 38mm with a H50 movement lasting 80 hours.

Does anyone have experience with this movement?

Thank you!

https://uncrate.com/hamilton-khaki-field-80-hour-reserve-watch/


----------



## Rbird7282 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have that watch with the green/brown strap. No issues, great watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakemorgan (Mar 24, 2018)

This is the same model, but they specifically mention that the reserve is 80 hours instead of the usual 42(?) owing to an H50 movement which I don't believe I've seen elsewhere, especially for this model.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Didn't realize they did a mechanical H movement. Guess they do now, looks like it is this watch?

https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hamilton-collection/field/h69819530-khaki-field-mechanical.html


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow, that is rather large.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Way to large for me anyway



elliswyatt said:


> Wow, that is rather large.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Didn't realize they did a mechanical H movement. Guess they do now, looks like it is this watch?
> 
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hamilton-collection/field/h69819530-khaki-field-mechanical.html


That's the gigantic 50mm version. OP posted about the 38mm version.


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't know anything new here, but just to clarify the OP - the 2018 release H69429931 sold by Hamilton, Hodinkee, etc is running the handwound ETA 2801-2 with a 40-42 hr power reserve. Late in 2018, Uncrate started carrying an 'exclusive' version of the H69429931 with a black strap and the Hamilton h50 handwound movement with a nearly doubled 80 hr power reserve. 

Very interesting. I wonder if there will be an update to the ETA powered H69429931 when the deal with Uncrate ends. 

(The other model referenced above with the H50 movement is the 50mm limited edition H69819530) (which has very very cool raised numerals)


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

c0rnelius said:


> I don't know anything new here, but just to clarify the OP - the 2018 release H69429931 sold by Hamilton, Hodinkee, etc is running the handwound ETA 2801-2 with a 40-42 hr power reserve. Late in 2018, Uncrate started carrying an 'exclusive' version of the H69429931 with a black strap and the Hamilton h50 handwound movement with a nearly doubled 80 hr power reserve.
> 
> Very interesting. I wonder if there will be an update to the ETA powered H69429931 when the deal with Uncrate ends.
> 
> (The other model referenced above with the H50 movement is the 50mm limited edition H69819530) (which has very very cool raised numerals)


In one of last year's podcasts, Sylvain Dolla (CEO of Hamilton) talked about Hamilton transiting from the ETA 2801-2 and 2804-2 hand wound calibers to the H-50 hand wound caliber.

With Hamilton's transiting to the H-50, it is probably no different when they were transiting from the 2824-2 to the H-10. For they were in a period of selling both "new old stock" (NOS) watches that had the 2824-2 caliber and "new stock" watches with the H-10 caliber.

If Uncrate states are selling Hamilton Khaki Field watches with the H-50 80-hour power reserve, then they are selling "new stock" watches and not NOS to their customers - anything different would be misrepresentation in advertising.

Lastly, in the same podcast, Sylvian Dollar discussed Hamilton's 50 mm Khaki Field Limited Edition with the H-50 caliber was to commemorate Hamilton's release of the H-50 caliber in their hand wound watches.

- Hope this answers your question.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Didn't know they were going to release the 38" with the H-50, I'll be looking forward to it when it's available in the AD I know.

Hope the H-50 doesn't get the negative shell the H-10 got at first with false rumors (plastic escapement, not regulable, etc.).


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

c185445 said:


> . . . Hope the H-50 doesn't get the negative shell the H-10 got at first with false rumors (plastic escapement, not regulable, etc.).


On that note, and to address the rumors of "plastic escapement" and the movement cannot be regulated. There was a discussion of in the Public Forum back in the last two weeks of December 2018 titled "I am trying to understand the new swatch movements."; in which this subject matter was discussed - in my post #31, you can interchange Tissot, and its Tissot's Powermatic 80, for Hamilton and their H-## calibers.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/i-am-trying-understand-new-swatch-movements-4853237-4.html


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

English isn't my mother language so I don't know If I understood correctly (please keep this in mind).

But it can be interchangeable fully? When you mention Tissot's "lower friction materials with the escapement", that cannot be said about H-XX movements, can it? All Hamilton movements have a standard escapement, with a metallic jeweled pallet fork and a metallic escape wheel and all of that. It's Tissot/Certina which seem to have used in some P-80 versions (not even in all apparently according to a few replies from there and from other threads I read in the past, one I opened back in the summer asking about this matter).

I hope one day that Watchguy blogger performs a service on any of these Hamiltons powered with the H-10 in particular but also with all the other H-XX movements. He seems pretty discontent with ETA moves from the past years though, so I'm not sure what attitude he'd have with them.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

c185445 said:


> English isn't my mother language so I don't know If I understood correctly.
> 
> It can be interchangeable fully? . . . .


My apologies for the confusion. When I said "interchange", what I meant is that you can subsitute the words "Hamilton" for "Tissot" and "H-##" for "Powermatic 80" - not the movements themselves. Also, the reason why you cannot find to much information released by Hamilton and Tissot about the material composition of their new movements is that their new movements are patented.

- Hope this clears up any confusion about what I meant by the word "interchange".


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I think that "Uncrate is going to be the only one authorized to sell the 38mm with the H80. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I say this because inside the link for "Uncrate" it states this.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> I think that "Uncrate is going to be the only one authorized to sell the 38mm with the H80. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I say this because inside the link for "Uncrate" it states this.


I think Uncrate's statement ". . . thanks to Hamilton's new and previously unreleased H-50 manually-wound movement, not found inside any other watch on the planet." - I think this hyperbole on Uncrate's part. Because, the H-50 is found in the 50 mm Khaki Field Limited Edition. And, if you listen to Sylvain Dolla's podcast (I believe it is on Worn and Wound), the H-50 will be rolled out to all their hand wound watches.

What is unique for the Uncrate's Hamilton Khaki Field watches is their homage to the "Mil-Spec GG-W-113 design of that soldier watch, the Khaki Field features a handsome utilitarian dial with vintage-style lume set in a perfectly-sized brushed stainless steel case with drilled lugs."

- But then, I could be wrong as well.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Sometimes I'm not as sharp as I would like to be, please forgive me. What you're saying is that the 38 mm will only be offered from "Uncrate" or it will not be? Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> Sometimes I'm not as sharp as I would like to be, please forgive me. What you're saying is that the 38 mm will only be offered from "Uncrate" or it will not be? Sorry for the confusion.


Good Day,

Hamilton will be offering their own 38 mm hand wound Khaki Field watches to market and sell as seen on their website, which currently are the:
- without date the H69429931 and H69429901
- with date the H69419363 and H69419933

While, Hamilton will be providing Uncrate an exclusive 38 mm hand wound *Hamilton Khaki Field 80-Hour Reserve Watch* for them to market and sell.

This is not the first time that Hamilton has provided an exclusive watch. Just recently, Hamilton provided an exlusive Khaki Navy Scuba Auto for Gear Patrol to market and sell. See W&W article link below:
https://wornandwound.com/introducin...milton-khaki-navy-scuba-auto-special-edition/

- Hope this clears the confusion between Hamilton's own 38 mm watches to market and sell, and their exclusive 38 mm watch for Uncrate to market and sell


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

555Gear just did a great video on this watch


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

And he just did a video about the watch being broken already.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Read the comments from that video, a lot of people talking about very negative experiences not just with Khakis Mechanical but with Hamilton as a whole. 

That said, hope fate doesn't punish me but I find strange that some people say they bought two Hamiltons and both had to be returned, water issues by just washing hands or that out of three Khakis some person bought, two needed a service the first year. Don't know if real or simply fans of other brands (Seiko in this case) doing what people do in Youtube comment sections...


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> And he just did a video about the watch being broken already.


Damn, thats disappointing. Was just considering flipping my Khaki King for this model.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

It certainly does Sir. Thanks for clearing that up for me. Also, for me I like a watch with some weight to it even though I have been leaning towards smaller diameter cases. Hamilton currently has several 38 mm steel Khaki Field watches with polished bezel that have a H-10 movement in it. Do all the H-10 movements have a power reserve of 80 hours in them? I did note that it stated that they have the H-10 but no power reserve is mentioned. What are your thoughts on this. Thanks in advance for your time. |> |> |>


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> . . . Do all the H-10 movements have a power reserve of 80 hours in them? I did note that it stated that they have the H-10 but no power reserve is mentioned. What are your thoughts on this. Thanks in advance for your time. |> |> |>


Yes, all H-10, H-30 and H-40 movements of have a 80-hour power reserve. And, it is my understanding, whether it is a Hamilton or another 80-hour power reserve Swatch Group brand, 80 hours is only a reference point. As such, and if it is fully wound, it has approximately 80 hours of "stored energy" in its power reserve.

Since picking up my Spirit of Liberty (it has a H-10) a couple of weeks, I have not let the watch wind down to a complete stop. So, at this time, I cannot comment on the H-10 power reserve.

However, with my Hamilton Field watch, which has an H-30 and an 80-hour power reserve, I have let it wind down four occasions after ensuring it was completely wound by winding the crown approximately 40-50 turns. On each occasion, the power reserve lasted approximately 77 hours and 30 minutes. So, and in my honest opinion, my Hamilton Field watch performed within specs of it having an 80-hour power reserve.

With respect to a watch's 80-hour power reserve, I attribute the type of complications the watch may have that determines the overall time length of "stored energy" for the watch's power reserve. For example, my field watch has a day and date complication, which may take a bit more of the reserve's "stored energy" to complete its task. While the Spirit of Liberty only has a date function; and, I anticipate the power reserve will be closer to the 80-hour mark when I do decide to test its reserve power.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Well if Uncrate is offering this watch but with the 80 hour power reserve you know for a fact that it will most likely not be offered anywhere else including the Hamilton website.


----------



## NCNative (Aug 11, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> Well if Uncrate is offering this watch but with the 80 hour power reserve you know for a fact that it will most likely not be offered anywhere else including the Hamilton website.


I have a feeling that the Uncrate version of the watch is more of a timed exclusive than anything else. It seems like the logical next step would be Hamilton changing out the base ETA movements for the newer "H" versions and I don't see Uncrate being the only place selling one of their popular watches for very long.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

GWooten said:


> I have a feeling that the Uncrate version of the watch is more of a timed exclusive than anything else. It seems like the logical next step would be Hamilton changing out the base ETA movements for the newer "H" versions and I don't see Uncrate being the only place selling one of their popular watches for very long.


Your assumptions are probably correct. If you listen to Worn & Wound's podcast EP. 54 with Sylvain Dolla (Hamilton Watch CEO), and 30 minutes into the podcast, Sylvain Dolla talks Hamilton's "performance improvement approach" and the two new movements Hamilton will launch in 2018, which are the H-50 and a new GMT movement.

One further note, on Hamilton's Instagram account, Hamilton discusses the H-50 being based on the ETA Caliber C07.711. The C07.711 has has a date function capability. So, I can see Hamilton phasing out both the ETA 2801-2 and the ETA 2804-2 and offering a hand wound movement with either a date or a no-date function capability in the near future.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

If they "merge" the use of those two movements into one (H-50), I hope they remove the date-wheels and the "ghost positions" for the no-date versions. Otherwise they will be no-go for me.

I like what Hamilton does now in regards to their hand-wound watches, those with a date window have the 2804 while those without it use the 2801. They bothered to use different movements in this case even though they could have used the 2804 for all and just keep the date wheel hidden and the phantom position.


----------



## KennywoodsOpen (Sep 2, 2010)

https://youtu.be/YgiwkICEivE

a youtube video by 555 Gear about issues with the Hamilton Khaki with the movement discussed above


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> And he just did a video about the watch being broken already.


Click bait. Totally amateur, and actually quite difficult to watch. A good reviewer would have waited until he got the warranty repair back, so he could simply note whether he overwound it, or whether it was a defect (which is the reason consumer products have warranties). His watch will be better than average once it's been hand repaired, timed, and reassembled. 
I'll be curious to see how these khaki mechanicals do in the long run with water resistance. My 38mm khaki auto got moisture under the glass after three years. My local watch repair guy said they designed the case back to mechanically stop before the gasket is fully compressed. They could have a reason for doing this, but it seems like a shortcoming to me.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

NoHoMan said:


> Click bait. Totally amateur, and actually quite difficult to watch...


That was my thought too. No doubt that it's real let-down after a month and well worth mentioning with a new movement. But, FWIW, I sent my eta2801 KFM into NJ Swatch and the service experience was excellent. Totally competent from the first call, sent a pre-paid box with padding to me, made it run +/-6 sec/day, and returned it promptly with a nice hamilton zippered box.


----------



## jakemorgan (Mar 24, 2018)

According to Worn & Wound the H50 movement will be available across the 38mm Khaki Field line with the introduction of new colors:

Powering the new Khaki Field Mechanical line is Hamilton's H-50 caliber, a hand-cranker with a whopping 80-hour power reserve. This movement first made its Khaki Field Mechanical debut in a limited edition watch produced for the website, Uncrate, but it now comes standard across all three models.

Link:

https://wornandwound.com/introducin...field-mechanical-and-intra-matic-auto-chrono/


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

jakemorgan said:


> According to Worn & Wound the H50 movement will be available across the 38mm Khaki Field line with the introduction of new colors:
> 
> Powering the new Khaki Field Mechanical line is Hamilton's H-50 caliber, a hand-cranker with a whopping 80-hour power reserve. This movement first made its Khaki Field Mechanical debut in a limited edition watch produced for the website, Uncrate, but it now comes standard across all three models.
> 
> ...


3hz vs 4hz but 2x power reserve..


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

nitron135 said:


> 3hz vs 4hz but 2x power reserve..


Although I'm guessing some might criticize a 3Hz seconds hand for being less fluid in its movement (I haven't actually seen for myself), I'd generally characterize these ETA/Powermatic 80-hr pieces as value add and I doubt there's any tradeoff in accuracy (which couldn't be tuned out). i'm really hoping that we're beginning a new era of improved movements, between PR and non-magnetic materials. Even if they're just improvements on the 2824, they're worthwhile and will really make a difference in long term reliability. Because every time I pick up my iPad and its magnetic cover, I wonder about its proximity to my watches (which don't have anti-mag builds).


----------



## IvoxPierre (Feb 10, 2021)

I know this is a bit of a ghost thread now, but I've got a chance to grab one of these Khaki Field in Black with the H-50 for a decent price - is there any news on whether these watches have other issues? I've been reading reviews and they all seem pretty positive, but I'm not convinced everyone who "reviews" these watches really know what they're looking for.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## djames2399 (Jul 9, 2018)

IvoxPierre said:


> I know this is a bit of a ghost thread now, but I've got a chance to grab one of these Khaki Field in Black with the H-50 for a decent price - is there any news on whether these watches have other issues? I've been reading reviews and they all seem pretty positive, but I'm not convinced everyone who "reviews" these watches really know what they're looking for.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


There's a 600 page thread called 'no date khaki field mechanical'. The last 300 or so pages are about this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

